# A drawing



## EverGreen1231 (Jun 5, 2017)

I drew a Bass. It's part of a series of works I want to do using computer aided painting. It almost feels like cheating, but the level of realism achievable, and the ease with which it can be achieved, is second to none. Scales were very easy to render and I'm supremely pleased with the outcome. There will be more to come. 

I drew it from memory so the proportions might not be exactly to life, but I like the outcome none-the-less.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jun 8, 2017)

Very cool.  I like it.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2017)

That is awesome! What program did you use?


----------

